# Question about Stalls



## VACountryGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

We have our own barn and pasture and we are in the process of putting dirt under the barn to prepare the stalls. We bought a pre-made shed row barn from the Amish and so we created a foundation for it and in order to make it level, it is raised 19" on one side. Because of that, we have to put dirt under it. We are filling it with "bank run" which is a high-packing dirt. We plan on putting mats in the stalls, so we were told to put bluestone dust on top of the dirt and then put the mats on top of that. My mom read that we need to have 4-6" of bluestone dust under the mats for proper drainage. 

My question is this: Is 4-6" really necessary, or can we use more along the lines of 2-4"? It just seems like an awful lot of bluestone, and we are getting strapped for money as it is since the project ended up costing a lot more than originally planned. Any advice, suggestions? If you have your own barn, how did you plan for the mats, if you use them? Thanks in advance!


----------



## VACountryGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

No one has any advice???


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

2-4inches should be enough. Make sure the bluestone is level an damp when u put the mats down.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not sure what bluestone is. If its like what we use, limestone screenings, than its very cheap to put down. Check around your local dirt hauling places to see what type of well draining material is available. There may be something cheap like our limestone.


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

VACountryGirl said:


> We have our own barn and pasture and we are in the process of putting dirt under the barn to prepare the stalls. We bought a pre-made shed row barn from the Amish and so we created a foundation for it and in order to make it level, it is raised 19" on one side. Because of that, we have to put dirt under it. We are filling it with "bank run" which is a high-packing dirt. We plan on putting mats in the stalls, so we were told to put bluestone dust on top of the dirt and then put the mats on top of that. My mom read that we need to have 4-6" of bluestone dust under the mats for proper drainage.
> 
> My question is this: Is 4-6" really necessary, or can we use more along the lines of 2-4"? It just seems like an awful lot of bluestone, and we are getting strapped for money as it is since the project ended up costing a lot more than originally planned. Any advice, suggestions? If you have your own barn, how did you plan for the mats, if you use them? Thanks in advance!


We have " bank run" under our barn also. We put down about 1-2" of stone dust then put the rubber mats down. Really haven't had any issues with it other than a occasional rodent digging under the mats. We pull the mats once a year during the summer, repair any tunnels (if needed) and put the mats back down. Its actually pretty easy.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Im guessing bluestone is the same as crusher dust, which is the stuff they put on roads, only really finely ground.
We have used it before and found it helps drain away water and urine. 

If you have mats on top, and the site drains well, I think you can get away with 4". But damp it as it goes down and give it time to settle and then level it before adding the mats and having horses in the stalls. If you are able to compact it at the time it goes down that would be even better. I would let it settle at LEAST a week, dampening it each day, before laying the mats.

If you can talk to a suplier you may be able to find a cheaper alternative, and they can tell you the best way to lay it so that it provides a good foor base and also will drain away moisture ect. You should ask about the screenings that Vida mentioned because I have hear they provide great drainage and if they are cheaper, go for it.


----------



## VACountryGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!! I appreciate your input.  I assumed that bluestone dust was like what they put down on driveways, but finer like Miss Katie said. (That's my name too!) I will check with local gravel/dirt companies and see what they can get. We have a family friend who is in the home improvement business who has an impacter, so we will be stamping it on the dirt as we go to compact it. I certainly would appreciate a cheaper alternative, because I know Bluestone isn't exactly the cheapest, but it isn't the most expensive either.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh thats great that you can compact it as you go. Still give it a little time before laying the mats tho.


----------

